# 90-YEAR-OLD does a DOUBLE BACK FLIP !!!



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

And this is related to woodworking?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Not at all. That is the beauty of it.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1…..Not at all. That is the beauty of it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

HMMM


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

You use your fingers in woodworking, And you are suppose to keep them away from the blade.

As I experienced 5 weeks ago.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Ouch ! Karson … you poor guy. That had to hurt.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeyoww! Karson, a little warning for us squeamish folk next time. The only up side of that is that you'll have a constant "safety reminder" with you for the rest of your life. My father about 1/4" of his index finger bit off by a jointer and that's what he called it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

it didn't hurt a bit. I had no pain. I wrapped it up with paper napkins, sealed it with filament tape and drove to the hospital.

1 hr. later the nurse stated to unwrap my bandage that had no blood visible on it, and she yelled I've got to get the Dr.

All of the gauze in the hospital on my bed was covered in blood, but I didn't loose a drop with my makeshift bandage.

A plastic surgeon sewed it up and the best I can figure what happened was I had finished the cut and was carrying the board back and I brought the finger into the blade on the bottom of the board. All the fingerprint was OK and both sides of the finger was OK but the nail was gone.

So It's been sewed up and now to take my fingerprint I have to roll my hand over to get the rest of the fingerprint that's on top of my finger where the nail used to be.

it looks to be totally healed up now but it's real screwy to touch the top of your finger and think you are touching the bottom.

Everything that I touch now seems like the finger is in a hole.

Work safe and smell the roses.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Maybe we should have a blog on injuries.
You show me yours and i'll show you mine. LOL
Here's my contribution







,


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thats cool Grumpy. You could draw a face on that.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

at first glance I thought that was my mother

lol

do tell how we went from double back flip to sawn off healed finger wounds when veterans are missing legs ?

perspective keeps it real


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

That's an injury Grumpy? Looks more like a big 'ol WART to me


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Its a wart


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I had osteomelitis (bone infection) in my left index finger last year. got it from a splinter. Prognosis was to cut it off. I opted for 8 weeks of antibiotic injections through a pic line in my heart. It caused C.Diff which put me in the hospital for 5 days with severe anemia. I spent november through February fighting c.diff (puts you on the throne all day). Today I'm back to normal and so far.. looks like I saved the finger. Needless to say it was a very, very long winter. The cure was worse than the cure so to speak.

Watch out for deep splinters, I do now.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Put some Holy Water on it, (the wart).


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

hoping you are right handed COTL ?

thats an ugly wart, perhaps a custom pewter thimble stuffed over it, with intermittent grinding can tame it. I doubt holy water will change its shape ?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

This is no word of a lie moron, my daughter had a wart on her finger when she was about 4 and my devoutly Catholic next door neighbour had just returned from some Holy Pilgrimage with a bottle of Holy Water, she was quite insistent that the Holy Water would cure the wart, so to humour her, we put the Holy Water on the wart for about a week.
Miraculously, the wart went. I'm not making it up. I can't explain it but it worked.

Where is DKV when you need him?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Bahaha….rain looking for camel.

Lucky for your daughter cuz nobody deserves 3 fingers on one thumb but 2 fingers can flip a message as good as a hamster

Miracles ?

Need but faith


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I smashed my big toe into a bolted down jig to test a Murphy bed spring

it (the toe) exploded into a bruised mashed potato thusly

repetitive double back flips to the world

5 years later

its still super ugly

)

to think a good rinse could have solved my problems would be to advicate the crown and meet in ICU


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

No it's not a wart and it's not the mother-in-law.
That happened on an old table saw with a 1/4 inch gouging blade. The wood kicked & through my fingers into the saw. Left a big gap like Karson's injury. The doctor needed some thick skin for a graft so he took it off my head. LOL.
Actually a piece off the back of my ear near the hairline.
For a while I must have been the only person on earth that grew hair out of the end of his finger, but now is seem it's gone bald


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://static.fjcdn.com/gifs/backflip+gone+wrong.+well+********************_3e58d9_4120921.gif


----------

